# Is there such a program to...



## RedCky (Aug 19, 2004)

Is there such a program to plan out your car appearance, some car building program... i have a nissan maxima 94, but before i invest money on it, i want to be sure i like the way it looks once its complete...does anyone know of such program?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sure.. it's called Adobe Photoshop.


----------

